# Bike Rental for Waves to Wine MS150



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

It turns out that I have a business reason to be in San Fransico the Week of Sept 20. My companies Petaluma Office has a team riding the Waves to Wine MS150 on Sept 19th & 20th. I co-captain the Minnesota corporate MS150 team so I'd like to come out early and ride with them in solidarity and support. I'd perfer not to ship or fly my bike out and would like to rent.

Anyone have any good suggestions for shops, tour companies, or other venues that might have a rental fleet available. 

Thanks


----------

